# Aussie relocating to Edmonton Ca



## rspacetiger (Feb 5, 2013)

Im hopeful of accepting an Edmonton based job offer in the next fortnight under an Accelerated Labour Market Opinion.

Being an Australian resident at the moment with investment properties in Oz, positively and negatively geared, and additionally unsure of the Ca move being permanent or not...at least for the next 5 years in my mind it is permanent, and maybe being moved by the employer after that within Ca...I NEED some tax guidance by any Ozzies that have been there and done that! 

Im presuming if I declare this year in Oz that its my last Australian employment, Id still have to lodge for the Australian-based income albeit the net income would now be subject to withholding tax? Would my Ca income only be subject to Ca tax then? 
Sorry if its a heavy duty qstn but Im definitely not up to speed on the double-taxation aspects or impact or departing Oz, maybe permanently, yet still having investment properies in country. Can anyone relate their experience if from Oz?
Tks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not particularly well versed in either Australian or Canadian taxation - but can give you a bit of guidance on the general principles involved.

Normally, your primary tax obligation is to the country in which you are "tax resident" (which usually means where you spend at least 183 days a year) though there are some other factors to consider. Property based income, however, is normally taxed by the country where the property is located. In the event that you're living in a country that requires you to declare your "worldwide income" there is normally some method for either excluding the foreign source income from double taxation or indicating which income is foreign source (and subject to foreign taxes) and thus drawing the appropriate tax relief (sometimes a tax credit, sometimes some other form of adjustment to the tax calculation). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rspacetiger (Feb 5, 2013)

Tks Bev,
Youve really confirmed my understanding and I guess whats tricky is at this stage, I could say in my heart that Im moving to Ca for good, and for the balance of my working career a 15yrs move, but at my employers discretion it could be anywhere throughout Ca, albeit they are international and other opportunities may arise.
So on the face of it Im not returning to Oz and would only have to declare and pay tax on the net Ozzie investments and therefore become a Ca taxpayer on Ca sourced income.
Embarassing thing is I am a beancounter, but never been a tax accountant, nor had to worry about dual-tax regimes etc. 

Id still be keen if any other readers are Australian and could qualify Bev's and my understanding.




Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not particularly well versed in either Australian or Canadian taxation - but can give you a bit of guidance on the general principles involved.
> 
> Normally, your primary tax obligation is to the country in which you are "tax resident" (which usually means where you spend at least 183 days a year) though there are some other factors to consider. Property based income, however, is normally taxed by the country where the property is located. In the event that you're living in a country that requires you to declare your "worldwide income" there is normally some method for either excluding the foreign source income from double taxation or indicating which income is foreign source (and subject to foreign taxes) and thus drawing the appropriate tax relief (sometimes a tax credit, sometimes some other form of adjustment to the tax calculation).
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just wondering if you ended up getting any advice about your tax? I too am Aussie and only moved here 6 months ago and have no idea what to do about tax.


----------

